# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Διαλειμματική νηστεία (Intermittent fasting) & Βodybuilding - Δήμζας Νίκος (Doc Diet)

## Polyneikos

*Διαλειμματική νηστεία (Intermittent fasting)  και bodybuilding

*


Ένα από τα δημοφιλέστερα διατροφικά πρότυπα της εποχής είναι η διαλειμματική νηστεία.

Υπάρχουν πολλά πρωτόκολλα διαλειμματικής νηστείας, όμως όλα έχουν ως κοινό χαρακτηριστικό την αποχή από την κατανάλωση τροφής για διάστημα μεγαλύτερο εκείνου που φυσιολογικά υπάρχει στην καθημερινότητά μας και αφορά την ολονύκτια νηστεία στη διάρκεια του ύπνου.





*Αρχικά έχουμε το πιο διάσημο «16-8»:* στο πρότυπο αυτό, επιτρέπεται η κατανάλωση τροφής για 8 ώρες στη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Αντίθετα, τις υπόλοιπες 16 επιβάλλεται πλήρης νηστεία και αποφυγή οποιουδήποτε ροφήματος και οποιασδήποτε τροφής παρέχει θερμίδες.

*Στο πρότυπο «1-1»* εναλλάσσεται 1 ημέρα νηστείας με 1 ημέρα ελεύθερης κατανάλωσης τροφής. Στο συγκεκριμένο πρότυπο υπάρχουν ορισμένες υπο-παραλλαγές, καθώς ενώ πολλοί διαιτώμενοι νηστεύουν πλήρως τις ημέρες νηστείας, άλλοι επιλέγουν να καταναλώσουν ένα μικρό γεύμα αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση να μην ξεπεράσουν τις 500-600kcal τις ημέρες νηστείας.

*Τέλος, άλλο ένα διάσημο πρότυπο διαλειμματικής νηστείας είναι το «5:2»:* Στο πρότυπο αυτό, ο διαιτώμενος καταναλώνει ελεύθερα τροφή για 5 ημέρες της εβδομάδας και τις υπόλοιπες 2 καταναλώνει μόνο το 25% των θερμίδων που χρειάζεται για να διατηρήσει το βάρος του σταθερό.



*Είναι η διαλειμματική νηστεία καταστροφική για την μυϊκή μάζα;

*
Η διαλειμματική νηστεία φαίνεται να έχει κάποια οφέλη αναφορικά με την υγεία του νευρικού και καρδιαγγειακού συστήματος όπως επίσης και με την λειτουργία της μνήμης κά. Βέβαια, τα δεδομένα αυτά προέρχονται από μεμονωμένες μελέτες και δεν υπάρχουν μέχρι την στιγμή που γράφεται το παρόν άρθρο επίσημες οδηγίες για την χρήση της με αυτό το σκοπό.

Αντίθετα, πολλοί είναι εκείνοι που επιλέγουν να ακολουθήσουν την διαλειμματική νηστεία προκειμένου να μειώσουν το σωματικό τους βάρος. Όμως, όπως είπαμε και σε προηγούμενο άρθρο, η απώλεια βάρους  οδηγεί σε μείωση της λιπώδους μάζας αλλά (ειδικά χωρίς την ταυτόχρονη κατάλληλη άσκηση) και σε μείωση της άλιπης μάζας.

Τα δεδομένα των μελετών είναι αντιφατικά αναφορικά με την επίδραση της διαλειμματικής νηστείας στην μείωση της μυϊκής μάζας. Όμως, εάν λάβουμε υπόψιν μας τις επίσημες οδηγίες μεγάλων οργανισμών της αθλητικής διατροφής (πχ American College of Sports Medicine) για καταμερισμό της πρωτεΐνης στη διάρκεια της ημέρας και αύξηση της πρόσληψής της μετά την άσκηση-κλειδί, μάλλον κλίνουμε προς την άποψη ότι η διαλειμματική νηστεία, ιδίως όταν συνοδεύεται από απώλεια βάρους, οδηγεί στην μείωση της μυϊκής μάζας. Άρα πολύ πιθανόν να είναι ακατάλληλη για έναν αθλητή που στοχεύει στην μυϊκή υπερτροφία. Το συμπέρασμα αυτό φαίνεται να ενισχύει και η πρακτική του ενδιάμεσου βραδυνού σνακ ώστε να αποφευχθεί η είσοδος του μεταβολισμού σε καταβολικό στάδιο.

Άλλωστε, η μυϊκή υπερτροφία απαιτεί θετικό πρωτεϊνο-ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο.

Δεδομένης λοιπόν της πεπερασμένης γαστρικής χωρητικότητας, πόσο εύκολο είναι για έναν αθλητή που ζυγίζει 120 κιλά να προλάβει σε 8 ώρες να προσλάβει όλες εκείνες τις ποιοτικές θερμίδες που χρειάζεται για αυτό το ισοζύγιο;





*"Διαλειμματική νηστεία ο κόσμος να χαλάσει"*

Η παρούσα παράγραφος απευθύνεται στους αθλητές που έχουν αποφασίσει να ακολουθήσουν την διαλειμματική νηστεία με κάθε κόστος.

Η διαλειμματική νηστεία προστάζει την παράλειψη ορισμένων γευμάτων της ημέρας. Συνεπώς είναι πολύ πιθανόν κατά την διάρκειά της, ο αθλητής να βρεθεί σε θερμιδικό έλλειμμα. Αυτό αναπόφευκτα θα οδηγήσει σε απώλεια βάρους. Άρα λοιπόν, για να καταφέρει να διατηρήσει αμείωτη τη μυϊκή του μάζα δεν θα πρέπει να παραλείπει τις προπονήσεις του οι οποίες φυσικά αφορούν ασκήσεις αντιστάσεων (βάρη). Επίσης, θα πρέπει να φροντίσει μετά την προπόνηση να λαμβάνει ένα γεύμα ικανοποιητικό σε περιεκτικότητα πρωτεΐνης  και υδατανθράκων.

Τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν λίγο όταν η ώρα προπόνησης συμπίπτει με τις ώρες νηστείας. Καλό θα ήταν να προσπαθεί και να οργανώνει το πρόγραμμά του έτσι ώστε να μην συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Η έντονη άσκηση σε περίοδο πλήρους νηστείας, εξαντλεί γρήγορα τα ενεργειακά αποθέματα των μυών και κατά συνέπεια επιδρά αρνητικά στην απόδοση. Με απλά λόγια, δεν θα μπορεί να «σηκώσει» όσο κιλά «σηκώνει» σε μια χρονική στιγμή μεταξύ γευμάτων. Μια τέτοια έκπτωση στο παραγόμενο έργο, αναμένεται να οδηγήσει και σε έκπτωση στην πρόοδο της μυϊκής υπερτροφίας.

*Δήμζας Νίκος
Doc Diet - Στρατιωτικός Κλινικός Διαιτολόγος
https://docdiet.gr/*

----------


## billys15

Οπως και καποια αλλα θεματα,η θεωρια δεν ισχυει ακριβως στην πραξη με το συγκεκριμενο.Ειναι πολυ καλη η νηστεια ειδικα οταν συνδιαζεται με ketogenic διατροφη.Το λιπος παει περιπατο χωρις να το καταλαβεις.Αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι οτι η μαζα δεν χανεται,ενω μεχρι πριν το δοκιμασω στην πραξη,υποστηριζα οτι ειναι απ τις χειροτερες τακτικες για απωλεια λιπους,επειδη μειωνει την μαζα.

----------


## Mad strength ripper

Τα οφέλη της διαλειμματικής νηστείας εντοπίζονται σε περιπτώσεις αυτοιασης. Η μέθοδος έχει εκπληκτικά αποτελέσματα σε περιπτώσεις ασθενειών μεταβολικού συνδρόμου όπως ο διαβήτης τυπου2 , και ο καρκίνος ! , Σε περιπτώσεις αθλητών θεωρώ ότι μπορεί να οφελησει στη μείωση του λίπους σε μικρό όμως βαθμό !!

----------

